
Neural Network Powers Lego Brick Sorter That Can Recognize Every Piece Ever - moneil971
https://gizmodo.com/a-neural-network-powers-this-lego-built-brick-sorter-th-1840265085
======
moneil971
What kid wouldn’t have killed for this? Would have saved lots of younger
siblings from hours of “here, you find all the black 2x2 pieces while I build”

